# problème lors de la mise en marche de l'iPod



## alain-pod (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! je suis nouveau sur ce forum, car c'est la première fois que je rencontre un beug avec mon iPod.

J'ai actuellement un iPod Nano 2G de 1ère génération (il a 2 ans je crois) et tout allais bien jusqu'à ce que je constate ce gros problème : lorsque j'allume mon iPod, il y a la pomme qui s'affiche sur fond noir, et elle clignote régulièrement pendant assez longtemps ! 

j'ai essayé de le recharger, j'ai aussi essayé de le connecter sur mon PC (WinXP) pour le formater sur iTunes ... rien à faire !

mon PC ne le reconnait même plus, et la réinisialisation ne change rien non plus ... que dois-je faire alors ?! 

Merci beaucoup de votre aide, je tiens vraiment à ne pas avoir à racheter un iPod, il était tout neuf :rose:


----------



## alain-pod (9 Septembre 2008)

personne ??!

quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## fandipod (9 Septembre 2008)

Je ne vois pas de solution! Change d'ipod LOL!! La nouvelle gamme est sorti


----------

